# Patternmaker Swatches



## lianna (Jul 4, 2006)

At long last! Got swatches of the IPPs, lipglasses, blushes, 2 of the fluidlines and the palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The lipglasses and all were on my hand for quite a while before I made it home to take pictures of them so they don't look as gorgeous as they really are, and the IPPs are pretty light.











L-R, T-B: Belightful IPP, Free From IPP, Rule of Plum, Pinkular, Coral Grade, Soft Edge lipglasses, Penned fluidline, Delineate fluidline, Over Print and Flush Naked blushes

Belightful seems like a peachier/more golden Shimpagne and Free Form is a pretty pale pink. All the lipglasses except Rule of Plum have quite a lot of shimmer but Soft Edge has less than the other 2. Penned is just a deep matte blue whereas I noticed that Delineate has tiny crimson shimmer that only shows up under certain lights. I didn't like Delineate at first but kept staring at it on the way home and it just got prettier and prettier so I think I'm gonna get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flush Naked has been compared to Peaches blush and I was told they are pretty similar.

Palettes:










Cool palette swatches:




L-R: Circularity (L), Pattern Pink (F), Star Violet (VP), Shimmermoss (VP), Smoke Ring (V), Darkspot (VP)

Warm palette swatches:




L-R: Shroom (S), Rich Symbol (F), Unsquare (V), Equibeige (F), Swimming (L), Shadowy Lady (M)

Overall I would say the cool palette is prettier and works for a pastel eye. The colours seem quite fairytale-ish, and similar to Lure. The warm palette is better for bolder stronger looks with its earth tones and Rich Symbol really resemble Copper Sparkle pigment, if it was pressed. HTHs even though the pics aren't the best


----------



## lianna (Jul 5, 2006)

Colour comparisons:





L-R: Vex, Circularity, Shroom, Oceanique

Circularity and Shroom look pretty similar on though Shroom is warmer and peachier.





L-R: Copper Sparkle pigment, Rich Symbol, Honeylust, Era, Unsquare, Mylar, Romp

As mentioned before, Rich Symbol is the pressed version of Copper Sparkle, only not as shimmery. Copper Sparkle is still more gorgeous IMO.

Unsquare is a fairly boring mid-tone brown though.





L-R: Iris Print, Smoke Ring, Plum (Madame B), Moth Brown, Darkspot, Smut

Nothing comes really close to Smoke Ring but the unfortunate Velvet texture means it doesn't turn out or sparkle the way it does in the pan though I'll try using it with a base underneath e.g. Royal Hue Shadestick.

Darkspot doesn't look similar at all to the 2 other colours, a true grey which gleams. But then again it might be similar to Knight Devine, which I don't have.





L-R: Sensiblity (Free To Be quad), Up-do (Diana 1 quad), Pink Freeze, Gateaux (Sweetiecake), Pattern Pink, In Living Pink

Nothing really comes quite close to Pattern Pink as it has a gold iridescence to it so it's basically a baby pink with gold and it's quite pretty actually.


----------



## msburgundy (Jul 14, 2006)

*Flush naked swatch, kinda *

oops, guess this is in the wrong place, can someone move it to the patternmaker thread? sorry!

Hi, this is flush naked blush from patternmaker on a white brush. HTH someone.  It's a very pretty light pink coral.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty, finally posted pics on MUA hoping they'll post here.  Sorry for the weird lip poses, I cropped from bigger pictures w/ silly faces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coral Grade l/g on bare lips





Soft Edge l/g on bare lips





Bare lips for comparison





Fluidline and lipglass swatches (sorry for the jumbled id'ing!)





Same as above w/out id's





Above, but w/ halogen light


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 24, 2006)

*MAC Delineate & MAC Penned Fluidliners from Patternmaker*





L-R: 
Penned,
Delineate.






Delineate alone.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 6, 2006)

my Patternmaker Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basic Brush Set:

brushes:





bag closed:





bag opened:







Cool Eyes closed:





Cool Eyes opened:


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 13, 2006)

*Delineate and Penned worn as eyeshadows*

These are some photos of Delineate and Penned used as shadows with Frostlite Flulidline as well.  Nightfish FL is the liner.  This was a really fast slap on job just to test out the colors and show what they looked like- so it is not as neat as I would have liked.   There is a smear of sparkle powder on the Penned(for stars)- it is just blue - so that light spot is not part of it, just in case you wondered what it is.


----------

